# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Ontstressen? Weer genieten?

## samsara

Heb je zin om te onthaasten? Ben je onzeker en wil je daaraan werken ? Wil je weer leren genieten ? Loop je vast ? Kom dan eens praten over de mogelijkheden. Mijn praktijk zit in Eindhoven, ik werk met Neuro Linguïstisch Programmeren, Reiki en meditatie en visualisatie.
Het telefoonnummer is 040 8441053 , mijn email [email protected] , de site met meer informatie staat op www.praktijksamsara.nl

Misschien tot snel, groeten,
Walter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

